# BMW Auto Lease Programs - August 2010



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*BMW Auto Lease Programs ***8211; Effective August 2010*

These lease rates and residuals are provided courtesy of *LeaseCompare.com* by dealer partners and are NOT for redistribution.

This information is to help you evaluate different lease offers from your BMW dealer and an independent leasing company.

*Here***8217;s the scoop*

1) Use the data listed below each vehicle model, and the Lease Formula at the bottom of this page, to calculate the manufacturer (captive) lease payment.

2) Compare Vehicle Pricing and Bank Lease programs by clicking on the vehicle model name to see instant lease payments. When available, specials are shown with payments.

3) You***8217;ve done your homework, now choose the best lease and start driving your car!

_NOTE: Choosing a lease program, captive or bank, with the lowest money factor and a realistic residual value will provide you with the best overall lease deal._

Message me for help on using this data or leasing in general.

*2011 BMW 128i Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 69% of MSRP ***8211; .00180 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00180 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 50% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 41% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 128i Convertible * 
24 Month ***8211; Residual 73% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 65% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 53% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 45% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 135i Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 69% of MSRP ***8211; .00170 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 49% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 41% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 135i Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 71% of MSRP ***8211; .00180 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 63% of MSRP ***8211; .00180 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 50% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 43% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328i Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 66% of MSRP ***8211; .00130 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00130 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 48% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 39% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328xi Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 66% of MSRP ***8211; .00125 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00125 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 45% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328i Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 67% of MSRP ***8211; .00185 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 62% of MSRP ***8211; .00185 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 47% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 39% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328xi Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 67% of MSRP ***8211; .00185 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 62% of MSRP ***8211; .00185 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 47% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 39% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328i Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 68% of MSRP ***8211; .00180 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 63% of MSRP ***8211; .00180 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 48% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 40% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328i Wagon *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 63% of MSRP ***8211; .00180 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00180 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 43% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 36% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328xi Wagon *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 63% of MSRP ***8211; .00190 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 42% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335i Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 64% of MSRP ***8211; .00145 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 59% of MSRP ***8211; .00145 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 41% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 33% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335xi Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 64% of MSRP ***8211; .00160 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 59% of MSRP ***8211; .00160 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 41% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 34% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335d Diesel Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 63% of MSRP ***8211; .00195 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 56% of MSRP ***8211; .00195 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 45% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335i Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 66% of MSRP ***8211; .00195 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00195 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 44% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 36% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335is Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 62% of MSRP ***8211; .00180 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00180 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 43% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 36% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335xi Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 66% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 43% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 36% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335i Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 69% of MSRP ***8211; .00200 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 64% of MSRP ***8211; .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 45% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335is Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 64% of MSRP ***8211; .00200 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 59% of MSRP ***8211; .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 43% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 36% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW M3 Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00180 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 52% of MSRP ***8211; .00180 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 41% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW M3 Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 63% of MSRP ***8211; .00180 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00180 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 42% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 36% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW M3 Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 70% of MSRP ***8211; .00180 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 64% of MSRP ***8211; .00180 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 39% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 33% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 528i Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 64% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
48 Month ***8211; Residual 44% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 535i Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 64% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 59% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
48 Month ***8211; Residual 41% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 535i xDrive Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 64% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 59% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
48 Month ***8211; Residual 43% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 36% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 550i Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 60% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
48 Month ***8211; Residual 42% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 550i xDrive Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 60% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
48 Month ***8211; Residual 42% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 740i *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 40% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 33% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 740Li *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 40% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 33% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750i *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 38% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 31% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750i xDrive*
24 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 39% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 31% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750i ActiveHybrid*
24 Month ***8211; Residual 56% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 50% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 28% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750Li *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 40% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 33% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750Li xDrive*
24 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 39% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 32% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750Li ActiveHybrid*
24 Month ***8211; Residual 56% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 50% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 28% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW Alpina B7 SWB*
24 Month ***8211; Residual 54% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 46% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 38% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 30% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW Alpina B7 LWB*
24 Month ***8211; Residual 54% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 46% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 30% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X5 xDrive35i * 
24 Month ***8211; Residual 62% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 56% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 45% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 38% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X5 xDrive35i Premium * 
24 Month ***8211; Residual 66% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 60% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 45% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 38% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X5 xDrive35i Sport Activity * 
24 Month ***8211; Residual 67% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 42% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 36% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

* 2011 BMW X5 xDrive35d Diesel*
24 Month ***8211; Residual 64% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 56% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 48% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 40% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X5 xDrive50i *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 66% of MSRP ***8211; .00180 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 60% of MSRP ***8211; .00180 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 40% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 34% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X5 M *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 59% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 53% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 39% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 33% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X6 xDrive35i *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 67% of MSRP ***8211; .00190 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 40% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 33% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X6 xDrive50i *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 66% of MSRP ***8211; .00190 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 60% of MSRP ***8211; .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 36% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 29% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X6 ActiveHybrid *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00155 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00155 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 29% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X6 M *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 49% of MSRP ***8211; .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 30% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW Z4 sDrive30i *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 60% of MSRP ***8211; .00170 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 54% of MSRP ***8211; .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 38% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 31% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW Z4 sDrive35i *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00170 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 52% of MSRP ***8211; .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 36% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 28% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW Z4 sDrive35is *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 56% of MSRP ***8211; .00170 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 50% of MSRP ***8211; .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 36% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 28% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate

_Residuals posted are for 15K miles/year. Add 2% to Residual for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms. BMWFS acquisition fee is $725 _

*Lease Payment Calculation Formula:*
(Cap Cost ***8211; Residual Value) / Term = Depreciation
(Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Base Rate = Interest
Depreciation + Interest = Base Monthly Payment

*Terms Used in Lease Formula:*
CAP COST = Vehicle Purchase Price (amount financed)
RESIDUAL VALUE = MSRP (window sticker) X Residual %
TERM = Length of Lease in Months (3 years = 36 months)
BASE RATE = Dealer***8217;s Buy Rate (dealer can mark this up for profit)

NOTE: The manufacturer (captive) lease programs provided are for reference only. Base Rates may vary by region. Your dealer has the option of offering you a higher rate.

*Compare Lease and Loan Payments for Used BMW Models HERE*

Visit *Auto Lease Insider* for leasing info you won***8217;t find anywhere else!

Captive lease programs for other vehicle makes available here:
*Manufacturer Auto Lease Rates*


----------



## avidude (Oct 20, 2007)

*Lease rates for the 550-GT ?*

Lease rate and residual 15k/3 yrs?

Thanks.


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

avidude said:


> Lease rate and residual 15k/3 yrs?
> 
> Thanks.


*2010 BMW 535i Gran Turismo Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 550i Gran Turismo Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 550xi Gran Turismo Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate


----------



## avidude (Oct 20, 2007)

Tarry,

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## dvon (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting! Do you have the x3 numbers?


----------



## ChOy BoY (Aug 3, 2010)

awesome


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

dvon said:


> Thanks for posting! Do you have the x3 numbers?


Nothing on the 2011 programs yet.


----------



## vortexx (Dec 16, 2007)

LeaseCompare said:


> *BMW Auto Lease Programs - Effective August 2010*
> 
> _Residuals posted are for 15K miles/year. Add 2% to Residual for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms. BMWFS acquisition fee is $625 _
> 
> Is the current BMWFS acquisition fee still $625?


----------



## 488civ10 (Jun 26, 2010)

*Is the current BMWFS acquisition fee still $625?*

I had thought most people posting here on the boards had said $725? Did it change from July?

Looks like most 3series got a nice cut on both the MF and the residual.



vortexx said:


> LeaseCompare said:
> 
> 
> > *BMW Auto Lease Programs ***8211; Effective August 2010*
> ...


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

It's $725 now. I was going to mention that but some months Tarry has left out the Acquisition fee on here and had it posted on other boards, but it needs to be updated to $725


----------



## erictheman9 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Tarry,

Any chance we can get the rates for 2010 M3 and 3 series? Thanks!


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

The 535i residual just got bumped 1% from last month....saves me $18 per month on my ED. Very nice!


----------



## B1mmerDreamer (Jul 10, 2010)

I have a couple questions that I need answers to because I'm some what confused and its a drag searching through the forum when you are on a Blackberry so I hope this is the right place and I don't get bashed for asking and not searching on my own.

Q1/These MF are for BMW loyal customers only correct? If you aren't a BMW loyal customer what is the mark up for a 2011 328i Coupe 36 month term.
---
Q2/Is the Auto Tranny Credit for leases as well if its a 328i Coupe.
---
Q3/Where is the best place to get an invoice pricing of a 2011 328i Coupe or if there is a special way of calculating (percentages) what is the formula.
---
Q4/If there is someone with BMW loyalty but now has bad credit and someone that isn't a BMW Loyalty but has Elite credit what is the best way to do the whole Co-Signer 
should the car be under the BMW loyal customer and have the person with good credit Co-Sign or the other way around to get the best deal.
---
Q5/As of right now how over invoice is a good deal.
---------
Thanks in Advance 


PS:I posted this on another thread too because I was not sure where I should actually post it I'm not trying to spam or anything just not sure so Admins/Mods. if you want delete the post that is not in the right place.


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

B1mmerDreamer said:


> I have a couple questions that I need answers to because I'm some what confused and its a drag searching through the forum when you are on a Blackberry so I hope this is the right place and I don't get bashed for asking and not searching on my own.
> 
> Q1/These MF are for BMW loyal customers only correct? If you aren't a BMW loyal customer what is the mark up for a 2011 328i Coupe 36 month term.
> ---
> ...


I'll try to answer as much as I can, I'm sure others will chime in.

1. For the month of august on the 3-series I believe BMW is waving the need for a security deposit for new BMW owners. Normally if you were not a previous BMW FS customer for a certain time, then you would have to mark up the MF (forget the amount right now) or leave 1 deposit without MF markup.

2. As far as I know the Auto Tranny Credit has only been available for 335's not 328s.

3. You can post a in an existing thread and ask that the invoice pricing be sent to you. I'm sure someone can get that for you. But what a lot of people generally use is to multiply the ED MSRP by .92 to get the invoice price. So for the 328 coupe the ED MSRP is 33,665. So invoice is 30,970 (I know the .92 gets you 30,971.80 but I negotiated a 328 coupe so I know the actual invoice price from the build sheet)

4. Not sure about the "best" situation, I mean worst case scenario is to have your CA submit the credit app with whomever you want as the primary signer and try that. A dealer would be able to answer this better.

5. As a rule of thumb, generally 500-1000 over invoice is pretty common. Anything lower is great. I got 500 over invoice in SoCal.

Hope that answers some of it.


----------



## BMWnewbie12345 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Can I get my rate changed even if I'm taking delivery in September?*

These are pretty nice rates.

I actually just placed an order in July and have my rate locked at .0017 for a 328xi. 
When I called the dealer, the agent told me that he can only give me the rate for August if I'm taking delivery in August. Is this true? 
Or can I lock in the new lower rate now?


----------



## Newmanium (May 9, 2007)

You can lock in now with a credit app approval this month. Your dealer is trying to get a sale this month, that's all.

If you already have an order and are locked for July, you can get it relished for Aug. It either happens automatically or dealer has to resubmit the credit, I'm not sure. My dealer says that I just get the lowest rate between when I order and delivery, simple as that.


----------



## Khurram (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow with the residuals for a 2011 535i now at 66% for a 24 month lease..perhaps I should go with that as opposed to a 36 month lease. I know i'll be itching to change right around that three year mark anyways


----------



## Newmanium (May 9, 2007)

Khurram said:


> Wow with the residuals for a 2011 535i now at 66% for a 24 month lease..perhaps I should go with that as opposed to a 36 month lease. I know i'll be itching to change right around that three year mark anyways


You can also do a 30 month lease - easy change, they just split the difference between the residual.


----------



## Stingray23 (Oct 9, 2007)

leasecompare, you have a PM sent to you.


----------



## Big Top Gt (Oct 22, 2004)

This is all good news, but I'm a little confused on some of the numbers.

I'm looking at buying an X650I with an approximate MSRP of 76995. (I'm not sure if I'm going about this correctly, but here's what I did.)

I took the MSRP of the car and I'm figuring about a 6000 discount on the car from MSRP to Invoice. I stuck that 6000 in the down payment area and come up with a payment in the low 900 area at 15000 miles and 36 months on BMW's corporate website.

When I went to the LeaseCompare.Com website, I'm getting a $1300 dollar payment by using a 70500 selling price. How is the one site so different from the other?

Right now, I need two cars. My wife wants an X6 (with me pushing the 50i part) and I'm looking for a 2010 or 2011 Mustang Shelby GT500. (Your site shows a mid 600 payment, which I'd wrap up and take this week if it's a real number.)

Would you mind emailing me to help set me straight on what I'm seeing. I fear it's somehow user error, but want to make sure before I start talking to dealers too intently.

Come on guys; sell me two cars. My wife and I have good credit and make pretty decent money. 

My email address is alaneosso at gmail dot com.

Thanks in advance,
Alan


----------



## NewBimmerr (Apr 3, 2010)

Residual is calculated on MSRP I believe...plus, your cap cost will be 70500 (diff from putting a down payment)

If you put down payment, then the adjusted cap cost will reflect that number.



Big Top Gt said:


> This is all good news, but I'm a little confused on some of the numbers.
> 
> I'm looking at buying an X650I with an approximate MSRP of 76995. (I'm not sure if I'm going about this correctly, but here's what I did.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Top Gt (Oct 22, 2004)

NewBimmerr said:


> Residual is calculated on MSRP I believe...plus, your cap cost will be 70500 (diff from putting a down payment)
> 
> If you put down payment, then the adjusted cap cost will reflect that number.


You know, as soon as I typed it all out, I realized what I screwed up. 

Hopefully I'll hear from the OP soon. I'd really like to buy two new cars this week :thumbup:


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

delete


----------



## Big Top Gt (Oct 22, 2004)

Waiting to hear back from OP on a Shelby Mustang Lease.


----------



## avidude (Oct 20, 2007)

*2011 GT Program yet?*

Any word on the 2011 GT models yet?



LeaseCompare said:


> *2010 BMW 535i Gran Turismo Wagon *
> 24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
> 36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
> 48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
> ...


----------



## Ashdionne (Aug 23, 2010)

I've ordered a 35i Premium for Delivery in October. It was initially for September, but I changed it for the updates. I have perfect credit and my current 328i is financed through BMWFS. My dealer, however has me at a .00250 MF and paying a security deposit. How do I get him to go down on the MF and waive the security deposit? He said if I don't do the security deposit, my MF will increase to .00265. 

Please advise.


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

Ashdionne said:


> I've ordered a 35i Premium for Delivery in October. It was initially for September, but I changed it for the updates. I have perfect credit and my current 328i is financed through BMWFS. My dealer, however has me at a .00250 MF and paying a security deposit. How do I get him to go down on the MF and waive the security deposit? He said if I don't do the security deposit, my MF will increase to .00265.
> 
> Please advise.


Ok need a bit more info to help you out.

When did you submit the credit app?

Are you looking to lease a 335i Sedan or Coupe?

How many months? 36 or 48

That markup on your MF he is speaking of is for non-returning BMW FS customers. Since you currently have a lease with BMW, you do not have to pay a security deposit OR have a MF adder (+.00015). You are elegible for the base rate.

The dealer is allowed to mark up, up to .00040.

Your situation sounds fishy but without more details can't give you much more.

You should be getting the Base MF at the time you signed the credit app. And no .00015 markup to waive the deposit. And event at .00250, that seems like its already been marked up.


----------



## BlackBerryCubed (Dec 5, 2007)

September rate update coming soon?


----------



## Beemerup (Mar 30, 2007)

*WOW - 67% resid for 10k/24mo*



Khurram said:


> Wow with the residuals for a 2011 535i now at 66% for a 24 month lease..perhaps I should go with that as opposed to a 36 month lease. I know i'll be itching to change right around that three year mark anyways


Crazy i tel you!


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

Beemerup said:


> Crazy i tel you!


I'm not sure why someone would opt for the 24 month lease rather than the 36 month on the 535i...unless they have absolutely want to have a shorter lease term. Financially, it makes much more sense to do the 36 month lease...


----------



## brandonw (Feb 27, 2008)

Any idea when Sept rates will post? I saw that BMW in fact has sent out a new bulletin that had some changes for Sept. Here's to hoping!

Thanks!


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

Ask your dealer... the MF dropped .0002 on certain cars. My M3 lease base MF just went from 0.0018 to 0.0016.


----------

